
In a first, East Texas judge hits patent troll with attorneys’ fees - CPLX
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/in-a-first-east-texas-judge-hits-patent-troll-with-attorneys-fees/
======
chouichoui
This is a great step. The presiding judge, Rodney Gilstrap, hears more patent
cases than any other judge in the country. He's well worth a second look:
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/east-texas-
judges...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/east-texas-judges-
invention-a-method-for-hampering-patent-defendants/)

